
Ask HN: Best open source alternative to Medium? - neverminder
So I&#x27;m thinking of launching my own blog, but instead of using Medium I&#x27;d rather get my own domain name and a small VPS. Content can be 100% static, the only problem is making it look good on desktop and mobile without too much hassle, just like Medium does. Something light would be preferred, generally would try to stay away from the likes of Wordpress, etc. Things like code highlighting would be nice to have too.
======
stephenr
Pick a static site generator, pick/write/buy a "responsive" theme for it.

Done.

